# Target Shooting on State Land



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I'm trying to find a place where I can sight in my rifles for my upcoming hunt in Hawaii, and I need distances to shoot in excess of 200 yds. I know of several areas of state land near my cabin (Hubbard Lake) which would afford me such opportunities to sight my rifle in. However, I'm not sure if target shooting is legal there. I've went on the dnr page, and it seems to be a grey area on whether you can shoot legally or not. One reply by the dnr stated it is legal on state and federal land, while another reply said its not legal on state parks and recreation areas. So my question is, are all state lands considered recreation areas, and if its just state land, can I legally sight in my Rifle?


----------



## TradeMark (Sep 16, 2004)

Hope this helps you out: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40867&highlight=state+land

also do a search on it in the forum where boehr answers a lot of law questions. I know I have seen it in there a few times.

GL happy hunting and be safe!


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I would assume its legal on state land up to a certain date.

Just remember that this weekend is the small game opener and the weekend after is the youth deer hunt, so the state land could be little busy them weekends.

Have you checked your local shooting ranges? I know mine charges like 5-6 bucks for non-members to shoot. A lot easier then messing around on state land.

Ryan


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Both Pontiac Lake and Bald Mountian rec. areas have rifle ranges and are open to the public, and they are in your county. The DNR site does have a link to ranges in MI if there might be another place you might want to go.


----------



## EYESON (Sep 22, 2003)

Detroit Sportsman Congress on Dequinder nort of M-59 has a range out to 200 yds. They charged us $16.00 for non-member to shoot. Plust they have nice benches and have spotting scopes if you don't have one.


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

I Called The State Police The Other Day And Asked About Shooting A Pistol On State Land For Target Practice And He Said It Is Not Legal.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

bclinton said:


> I Called The State Police The Other Day And Asked About Shooting A Pistol On State Land For Target Practice And He Said It Is Not Legal.


He is wrong....it is completely legal unless it is a State Recreation Area.

Below is a quote from the DNR Law Enforcement Division.

Re: Seeking information
Date: 7/24/00 2:41:37 PM Pacific Daylight Time
From: [email protected] (DNR-LED-Report All Poaching DNR-LED-Report All Poaching)
To: [email protected]

L223 - 

You may target practice with an identifiable backdrop on any State owned land that is not a State Park or posted "no shooting". Target shooting is not covered by conservation law and therefore there are no closed seasons or curfews for target practicing on State lands. What you may want to pay notice to are areas where there are hikers, campers, bikers or horseback riders--these folks may also use State lands.

DNR Law Enforcement
Communications Section


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Rasher said:


> Both Pontiac Lake and Bald Mountian rec. areas have rifle ranges and are open to the public


Bald Mountain is closed apparently forever. In a thread last week, someone posted that the range is up for sale.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=145071


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

The rules are very clear. You cannot target shoot on State Parks, or on State Recreation areas, except in those areas designated by the state as target ranges. You may target shoot in State Forests, and State Game Areas, or National Forests, so long as the area is not posted against target shooting. Go to the Q&A section on the DNR website, and to the huron-manistee national forest webpage.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Thanks guys, The problem with most ranges is, although convenient, I need shots in excess of 200. Thats where state land would be beneficial. DSC might be a good place to look into though to get me out to 200 yds at least.


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

This may be a stupid ? but any how...The term(TARGET SHOOTING) is that the same as (SIGHTING IN) what the differ... I've sighted in on state park accouple of round on a target maybe 2-3 rds then go hunting is that the same as (TARGET SHOOTING) I'm i doing something illegal?????


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Thanks guys, The problem with most ranges is, although convenient, I need shots in excess of 200. Thats where state land would be beneficial. DSC might be a good place to look into though to get me out to 200 yds at least.


Your problem is solved....as was stated several times, you CAN target shoot on state land.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Doeboy said:


> This may be a stupid ? but any how...The term(TARGET SHOOTING) is that the same as (SIGHTING IN) what the differ... I've sighted in on state park accouple of round on a target maybe 2-3 rds then go hunting is that the same as (TARGET SHOOTING) I'm i doing something illegal?????


Yes, you are.


----------

